# Best place to live



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife and I are looking to move out of Iowa and closer to a large body of water. Any suggestions on where to consider moving to?

Not quite ready for retirement, so will probably need to move someplace where we can find some work and not squander all that we have invested thus far. (I'm a computer geek, she works in banking/insurance) 

I want to get away from these god-forsaken winters, but the wife likes the seasons, so I'm hoping to find a happy medium.

We want to find a place where we can easily take of for weekend or extended cruises and build our sailing experience... When we retire (early) we want to cruise full-time.

Anybody living in the best place in the world and want a new neighbor?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You might want to consider the Clear Lake/Galveston Bay area, as that puts you in the Houston metro area which would make working easier. Also prices relating to boats are cheaper here than Florida/East Coast. Another area you might consider is along the Tennessee River system with 5 major lakes, plus Barkley Lake on the Cumberland River, running from the Ohio River to Knoxville, TN. This would be a more "seasonal" area.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd recommend the Carolinas or the Chesapeake Bay instead... Houston does not have anything close to resembling four seasons... Charleston, SC or the Tidewater region of Virginia are pretty good choices. I wouldn't go as far south as Savannah, GA, as the insurance for a boat gets really expensive and safe storage starts to get really hard to find. 

Clear Lake and the Galveston/Houston area can be nice... but definitely not four seasons... Oregon would probably be a pretty good choice too. You'd get four seasons, and if you're along the coast, relatively mild winters. Far less expensive than either Washington or California. Somewhere east of Astoria, OR, would be about a 40-60 minute drive to Portland.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Charlotte, you'll both find work and real estate prices are still reasonable.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Newport, RI. Still gets cold during the winter, but really nice throughout the rest of the year. Try near Providence to make housing cheaper.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

wow by far San Diego, best city in the world hands down !


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

That Oregon suggestion has merit,although it has one very nasty bar to cross,the Columbia river bar has the reputation of being the worst in the world.However living close to Portland and mooring your boat somewhere near Olympia Wa. might be a good situation


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Houston actually has all four seasons. Autumn is at 3:00 on October 27th.
pigslo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

San Diego is beautiful, but the prices are a bit high, especially for real estate, and they definitely don't have four seasons.

I would have suggested Charlotte, but not so near any big water IIRC...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Don't come here(SF), waaaaaayyyyyy to expensive! If I could move, I would go to the East Coast, Carolinas.


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey, these folks are from Iowa,they"ll roast in S.D. or Texas


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, they'd roast in Texas... San Diego isn't all that bad IMHO.


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

Mr.&Mrs. Johnny Boy,
Seems most folks have their favorite back yard. What other interests,requirements or facilities would you be interested in?


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

SD real estate isn't nearly as bad as the rest of SoCal. I have been in SD for a month now and like it so much I started looking at prices. This is far and away my favourite place in America and a sailor's paradise to boot. I would say move here, live aboard, lose the cars in favour of bikes since you can ride anywhere in this city and save loot to get on with your dreams!
Oh, and sure there are seasons, really nice and not quite as really nice. But if you really miss snow and stuff the mountains are close.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Puget Sound/Seattle area - computer geek and sailing heaven. The San Juans are 80 miles north, the Pacific Ocean just out the Strait of Juna de Fuca, the Canadian Gulf Islands just north of the San Juans, Desolation Sound, etc. And you can sail ALL YEAR LONG!

Cons are expensive real estate, rain, lots of people, rain, and it rains a lot during the winter. But it sure is pretty on a clear and sunny day (actually, there are a lot of them, that's why people stick around) when the snow capped Olympic Mts to the west and the snow capped Cascade Mts to the east bracket the brilliant blue waters of the sound.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Charlotte is one of the banking capitals and growing, FAST. There should be plenty of work for your wife and you in Charlotte. There is Lake Norman about 20-30 min north of Charlotte with plenty of active sailors and your about a 3 hr drive from places like Oriental, NC (great coastal sailing) and a 4 hr drive the the Chesapeake bay. Your wife would love the Blue Ridge pkwy in the spring and fall. Great place for hiking and mountain biking, and some wikid corners for motorcycles.


Also anywhere around the bay area would be great. Such greay sailing.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

chris9matt0 said:


> Newport, RI. Still gets cold during the winter, but really nice throughout the rest of the year. Try near Providence to make housing cheaper.


Great place to live. Probably the best sailing conditions anywhere (deep water and consistent wind) during the warm weather months.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

You asked for the "best place in the world" which broadens things far beyond the U.S. which everyone has limited their horizon too thusfar.
If you really want the best place in the world, Sydney would be difficult to top in terms of cost of living, great people, climate, sailing venues or anything else for that matter


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Lisbon, Portugal.

4 seasons, sail all year round, best wine in the World, and job opportunities (if you want to work, not just a job).


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I just saw this thread while taking a break in my Newport office, dreaming of when my boat will soon be launched for this season. I can truthfully say no better area comes to mind, which fully satisfies the diversity of my interests and the quality of life.

One thing is for certain though - I sure am glad to have bought my home when I did . . . it would be much tougher to do so at today's real estate prices. Newcomers bewarned - besides, marina slips are scarce enough, so go somewhere else, like to Portugal. <g>.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Lisbon, Portugal.
> 
> 4 seasons, sail all year round, best wine in the World, and job opportunities (if you want to work, not just a job).


Yes, but do you need to learn to speak Portugese and how bad is the immigration paperwork?? BTW, are you offering to sponsor people to immigrate to Lisbon?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

If you buy property in Portugal, like a house, and you show you have enough in your bank account to survive, its all "doors" open....do you know how many retired US citizens live int the Algarve?? The sunny south?? And almost everyone speaks English..or almost.

With a house you get a foreign resident ID, and you can stay as much as you want...

What you can't do is arrive with a backpack and hippie sandals state you're moving in, and hope for the Customs people to be "open".


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> What you can't do is arrive with a backpack and hippie sandals state you're moving in, and hope for the Customs people to be "open".


Well, that is just great. So much for me moving to Portugal.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

eheheheheeh I can imagine that in my mind....one photoshop coming up.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CD-

Don't you know better than to set yourself up like that...


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

SD,

It does not matter with Giu. I would have been "photoshopped" anyway. What this forum needs is a REALLY GOOD SOLAR STORM to keep our Portugese busy.


----------



## rchrdcoe (Jun 28, 2005)

As a native of Iowa and a long time resident of Florida('71), I would recomend the West coast of Fl. St. Petersburg is a hot bed of sailors and has a great body of water for sailing both in the bay and in the gulf. You will grow to love the absence of the cold weather.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*(CNN) -- Vancouver is the world's most desirable place to live, according to a new survey, while Papua New Guinea's Port Moresby is at the other end of the scale.*

*link to article...*

CNN.com - Vancouver is 'best city to live' - Oct 4, 2005


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

> As a native of Iowa and a long time resident of Florida('71), I would recomend the West coast of Fl. St. Petersburg is a hot bed of sailors and has a great body of water for sailing both in the bay and in the gulf. You will grow to love the absence of the cold weather.


True. Nice place to live. Shallow water down south. But let me tell you about the price of real estate... .whew!!! It is not pretty.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice question which sets one dreaming. 

Having been to Vancouver, I would look at Seattle (or thereabouts). I'm sure its similar: No problem workwise; Sailing all year round, if you don't mind sailing in cold weather; in summer, great hiking, mountain biking, camping etc, serious snow for skiing in winter (as long as global warming doesn't catch up), lots of culture, etc, etc,

Anything north and freshwater, the sailing season gets pretty limited (e.g. Lake Ontario or the other great lakes is pretty much May-October) - but you do get the four seasons. 

More adventurous? Although I have not been, Australia or New Zealand would be on the list (from sailing to skiing, not sure what the seasons look or feel like).

Next, even with Portugese like Giu hanging around, Portugal still might be appealing. (Although "winter" is not much of a season). Culture, food, wine, etc. Although I find winters in parts of Europe a little "grey". - Don't know about Portugal though.

Most other places are further South, hence pretty much summer or summer-like 365 days a year.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm on Hilton Head Island, SC where you'll find three seasons -- spring, summer and fall. You can sail year-round, and you shouldn't have too much trouble finding work. The ICW passes between the island and the mainland. The hurricane threat is real but nothing like Florida. Somehow they either go south or north, as the preveailing westerlies tend to steer them toward the outer banks of NC. At least that's my theory. It's also a great place to pick up really old women, if that's your thing. Lots of em in their eighties and nineties, and their husbands are too Alzheimered out to know what they're up too...


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

JohnnyBoy...

The best place in the world to live will be, without a doubt, Ilha Bela (that's in Brazil; State of Sao Paulo); the brazilian capital of sailing.
No words to describe it. Check it out...
http://ilhabela.com/


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Right, but the safety issue and crim all around is a big problem...otherwise I would be there....in Salvador


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Damn Giuiletta Hippies like good wine and sailing. Ouch!!

Seriously I would like to talk to you more about living in Portugal,small town warm sailing [email protected] Not to clog up the forum thanks. My sister and I inherited a nice home in Southern coastal Oregon we will be selling this year......so hopefully will have some income available for a foreign residence........how about live-a-board in that area and is Portugal on the Euro ?// a bit expensive ?? thanks

2


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> I would have suggested Charlotte, but not so near any big water IIRC...


Relative to Iowa? I'd say Charlotte is waterfront.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

conrat66 said:


> Damn Giuiletta Hippies like good wine and sailing. Ouch!!
> 
> Seriously I would like to talk to you more about living in Portugal,small town warm sailing [email protected] Not to clog up the forum thanks. My sister and I inherited a nice home in Southern coastal Oregon we will be selling this year......so hopefully will have some income available for a foreign residence........how about live-a-board in that area and is Portugal on the Euro ?// a bit expensive ?? thanks
> 
> 2


You can be a hippie...that's not a problem for me....just make sure you dress nice when you pass the border/customs....we do PROFILING (its legal here) over here at the Airports....

If it is liveaboard on a portuguease boat OK, on a foreign, you must exist every 6 months or so.

Why don't you buy a small appartment in the Algarve, in Faro, Albufeira Portimão...and keep your boat at a marina??


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailing Hog..........So how fast can those ladies run,swim??/ I was just looking at that beautiful schooner on e-bay for sale NOw sold in Hilton Head beautiful. I worked on a boat in Georgetown SC and live in Murrells Inlet. Travling now Oregon and Hawaii but when I get back to SC maybe we can get together and do some sailing.........Conrad

the thread: Carolinas toooooooo many bugs, women tooooooo old ,expensive ,crime is outrageous Retire in the Pocono's snip snip


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

Heck, I'll sell you my house and move to Portugal.....with or without my sandals........................


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Portugal sounds good to me, too. Sun, wine, wind, pretty women, pretty boats. What else is there? Giu -- here we come!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giu

How big's your couch?

Charlie


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Bayonne, New Jersey-end of discussion.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> Giu
> 
> How big's your couch?
> 
> Charlie


My coach is small, but the Country is 120 by 400 miles, winter min temp is 58ºF and summer max temp is normally 90ºF (these are averages from Yahoo weather for Lisbon / Cascais area). Sail all year round, better in winter...

Wine is available in McDonalds, and gas stations....Beaches are all public, all topless, around 10% are full nude.

The whole country is a huge beach, and looks very much like california.
Some of the best fish dishes in the world, and World class cusine, wionderfull cheese, and desserts...come on, give it a try... beats all those hot stupid destinations you go every year..GUARANTEED!!!!!!!!!!

By the way, like fast driving...this is it.....

And this year...the 2007 WORLD ISAF CUP!!!!

Like I said before..you come here, let me know and be your host...

Waymar83, 
I don't really understand what you mean by this:

"...even with Portugese like Giu hanging around, Portugal still might be appealing...."

But I can recommend you to stay away just in case we meet each other


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

Party on Giu's boat???? ... ok !
I'm thinkin' women are beutiful wherever they're from


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Well, we actually got two seasons here, wet & dry, and the word affordable does not play in So. Calif.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Toronto is the answer. Universal access to health care - not handguns. Great beer on the great lakes and wine that rivals Napa. Four distinct seasons, people that care about each other, the third largest live theatre centre after New York and London, a booming economy and rel estate that is still fairly affordable. Check out http://www.mls.ca for real estate. Jobs are posted on a site named "Workopolis" or "jobshark.ca" Big, vibrant, SAFE, exciting city full of people from all over the world who have figured out how to live together pretty harmoniously. It's the best country in the world, hands down.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Sailormann said:


> Toronto is the answer . . . It's the best country in the world, hands down.


It seems everywhere I go in our country, especially Florida, I meet a large percentage of Canadians. Now, why is that?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Newport, Rhode Island - USA, "Sailing Capitol of the World"










My office is in the middle right side of this photo . . . mere steps from my boat. One of our homes is in the lower left - outside of the image. I would be hard-pressed to find a better place to live.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Havre de Grace, MD great little town smack in between Philly, Baltimore, and not far from DC lots of office jobs in nearly every field. Reasonable housing and COL.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Newport, Rhode Island - USA, "Sailing Capitol of the World"


I think the sailors from Annapolis may disagree with this statement!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> Newport, Rhode Island - USA, "Sailing Capitol of the World"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I live on the other side of the bridge on Conanicut island (Jamestown). With higher resolution and a magnifying glass you could probably see my house.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

T37Chef said:


> I think the sailors from Annapolis may disagree with this statement!


I'm just quoting what the experts have been saying for over a hundred years. There are literally hundreds of references to this, but just read down on these websites and you will see the quotes . . .

http://www.classic12metercharters.com/

http://www.sail-newport.com/

http://www.sightsailing.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Newport,_Rhode_Island

http://www.marshallslocuminn.com/tours.htm


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*The 'Other 6 Months'*

TB and CB - Reality Check time. That's a very nice picture of the Newport area - in the Summer - which is when it would qualify for 'Best in the World' status but the other 6 months New England just plain sucks. Take away all the green and replace it with brown, grey, and white. I know you guys get less snow around NGBay but tomorrow I'll be driving my pickup/plow to work so I can plow my way out, make it to work safely, and plow myself back into my driveway in central Mass where we are expecting up to a foot of snow or more. The water around my boat was freezing up weekend before last and since it hasn't hardly gone above freezing since it will probably be frozen in when I go down on Sat.....







I've lived in N.E. for about 53 of my 57 years (SoCal&Germany the others) and I hope to - Escape - to the S.E. (NOT Florida!!!!) at retirement......


----------



## SailinJay (Dec 6, 2002)

*Bayonne, New Jersey-end of discussion.*

Amen to that, Sailaway21. I spent 40 years there one night.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

christyleigh said:


> TB and CB - Reality Check time. That's a very nice picture of the Newport area - in the Summer - which is when it would qualify for 'Best in the World' status but the other 6 months New England just plain sucks. Take away all the green and replace it with brown, grey, and white. I know you guys get less snow around NGBay but tomorrow I'll be driving my pickup/plow to work so I can plow my way out, make it to work safely, and plow myself back into my driveway in central Mass where we are expecting up to a foot of snow or more. The water around my boat was freezing up weekend before last and since it hasn't hardly gone above freezing since it will probably be frozen in when I go down on Sat.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will note that my comments were limited to "the warm weather months" and to where my house is. I read them again and did not see any claim that it is summer year round.

Also, there was specific mention of a desire by the thread-starter for a change of seasons. I stand by my earlier statements.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

christyleigh is just bitter from having to live 53 years in N. Brookfield, MA  .


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

*The Great Lakes*

I'm surprised only one person mentioned the Great Lakes. Lots of harbors, lots of shore line, challenging waters (though no tide to worry about), and access to jobs. You definitely have four seasons.

Dave
S/V Benediction


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Newport is awsome from May to October despite the fact that it is in RI, then it sucks just like the rest of the state does year round. RI is F'd up! 

How can Newport be ideal if you are sitting in your office dreaming of putting the boat in. Wouldn't ideal be that you don't have to take the boat out?


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*4 Seasons*

Sorry TB and CB - I forgot about the original request for 4 seasons. When I was a kid the winter was fun - now, also standing by my original posting - It just sucks.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

welshwind said:


> I'm surprised only one person mentioned the Great Lakes. Lots of harbors, lots of shore line, challenging waters (though no tide to worry about), and access to jobs. You definitely have four seasons.
> 
> Dave
> S/V Benediction


Don't know if I would recommend the Midwest on a day like today. I don't even think I would recommend it to my enemies.

Blizzard like conditions in Northwest Indiana, 10 - 12 inched of the fluffy white stuff expected before it's all over. Last week the average temp was around 5F. No. I could not recommend anybody to move here. (Even though we love it here: You kind of have to be born into it)

When I reach retirement age, I am headed towards the Chesapeake.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

We all have different sets of ideals. My boat stays in between April to November - and the weather here has been very pleasant from December to January. To me, the 2-3 months of actual winter is invigorating, especially with my love of wintersports, such as skiing, skating and hiking - but to date (mid-February), Newport has only seen 3/4" total snowfall - so traveling further North is necessary to get to the white stuff. We do take a mid-winter Caribbean vacation each year also, so that does breaks it up.

There's also a lot to be said for simply sitting at home on a cold winter's evening, with the family by the fireplace and 50" plasma, taking in the occasional city cultural event and gatherings with family & friends. 

With Spring comes a period of great pleasure, heightened by the long anticipation of sailing and other watersports. I truly believe I would grow tired of 24/7 living on a boat - especially when subjected to hurricanes and winter storms. We're above the normal hurricane line up here. 

Being a liveaboard for five to six months works for my lifestyle. For others, a more southern latitude may be a better fit for their clothes.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

tjk- I'm with you! Only good thing is the wind blowing sooo hard I haven't had to break out the snow blower yet! Like many places, it's great about 6 months out of the year.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I'm just quoting what the experts have been saying for over a hundred years. There are literally hundreds of references to this, but just read down on these websites and you will see the quotes . . .
> 
> http://www.classic12metercharters.com/
> 
> ...


TB...relax. Is this more appropriate? Annapolis "America's Sailing Capital"

http://away.com/city_escapes/annapolis_sailing.html
http://www.roamingtimes.com/travel/annapolis-maryland.asp


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> We all have different sets of ideals. My boat stays in between April to November - and the weather here has been very pleasant from December to January. To me, the 2-3 months of actual winter is invigorating, especially with my love of wintersports, such as skiing, skating and hiking - but to date (mid-February), Newport has only seen 3/4" total snowfall - so traveling further North is necessary to get to the white stuff. We do take a mid-winter Caribbean vacation each year also, so that does breaks it up.
> 
> There's also a lot to be said for simply sitting at home on a cold winter's evening, with the family by the fireplace and 50" plasma, taking in the occasional city cultural event and gatherings with family & friends.
> 
> ...


I can definitely relate to this post. I love wintersports and have recently taken up another one: paddle tennis. I like the change in seasons and I think it makes the time on the water even more special. Also, the time out of the water probably lengthens the useful life of our boats.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Chef,
Are you asking me or telling me? I'm not disputing Annapolis is great for sailing - and there's never been any doubt in my mind. You seem to be the one on the defensive . . . <g>

Fair winds, my sailor friend.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

TB...I don't have a opinion either way. 

In my original post I was insinuating the rivalry between Annapolis and Newport as the sailing capital of _____. Thats all!!!!!!!!!

Newport is a beautiful, wonderful place to live and sail. 

If your sailing does it really matter where?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Chef, not at all . . . see we agree.

CB - 
I knew others on Narragansett Bay shared this belief, just look at the prices for waterfront land, new construction and existing stock. A family needs to be totally convinced that this is the place to live, in order to spend those prices.

I agree with New England boat conditions - compared to most southern boats, they typically look better, last longer and have increased resale values.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TrueBlue,

My wife and I lived there for a year while stationed at Newport a couple of years ago. We fell in love with all the seasons, water, hospitality (while our friends thought otherwise), etc. There is so much to do.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey guys, don't be so limited in your locations. According to Al Gore, the next best sailing location will be Taos, New Mexico. The snow might be limited by the close presence of so much melted ice cap and salt water, but think of the views!


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm sure if God ever gives the world an enima the hose will go somewhere on the east coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Don't blame the gods. We do it to ourselves. As for the original post - he said no more winter...she says she wants seasons. I have the same issue. I have a few years to go and then it will be summer year round for me. Winter is a waste of time. I'm a sensitive guy, so I offered to fly her back to the ice anytime she needs a reminder. I try to be fair.


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Supposed to get up to 80 F. by Friday so I think I'll go to Catalina Island Thursday for the weekend, I'll be interested to see what you've decided when I get back.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

_It seems everywhere I go in our country, especially Florida, I meet a large percentage of Canadians. Now, why is that?
__________________
True Blue
Nauticat 33 _

We send the less intelligent ones to the US


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

They do well amongst the Republicans...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Storm has arrived... 3" of snow on the ground and more coming.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

.... and now to the tune of Jingle Bells.......... Oh winter sucks, winter sucks, winter sucks so much....... yessss... winter sucks, winter sucks, winter sucks so much......... Sorry that just started in my head this morning while trudging through the snow.... and yes, my vocabulary is very limited because the G rating won't allow an accuate description of my true feelings for this lovely season.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

It's raining here . . . over the 1/2" of snow that fell overnight.

Stan, you crack me up.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ended up with about 10" of snow yesterday. Blowing and drifting has been a real problem. The drift behind the truck this morning must have been about 2 feet. 

Black ice was very dangerous on the drive in this morning.
But hey, I can't complain. I'm still alive and breathing.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

allrightlefty said:


> I'm sure if God ever gives the world an enima the hose will go somewhere on the east coast


This is obnoxious (and uninformed), IMHO.


----------



## Jovietal (Oct 12, 2006)

Pacific Northwest. In winter you can go sailing and skying on the same week-enk. Also golfing if you are a golfer. How about that? As far as sailing goes, Seattle to Alaska with a different anchorage every day on the up and same on the way down. Economy is good but housing is exxxpensive. I move here from Quebec 22 years ago and never regretted it. Good luck


----------



## allrightlefty (Jan 27, 2007)

Maybe a little "politically incorrect", but ,not miss-informed, I'm a sailor.Maybe obnoxious,but step back and take a good long look at the east coast.300 years ago it was a beutiful place. Granted there are a few nice areas left where we haven't completely screwed it up. Ok,my choice of metaphor may be offensive to some,sorry about that.
The east coast is getting hammered right now,10 feet of snow and raining ice,the bugs,heat and humidity down south are enough to drive you crazy,and enlightened as we seem to think(or pretend) we are,racial hatred runs rampant.
There are good people everywhere.There are bad people everywhere.Do something,ANYTHING to keep what we have livable.

Once again,I appologize for the comment being so crude.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

allrightlefty said:


> Maybe a little "politically incorrect", but ,not miss-informed, I'm a sailor.Maybe obnoxious,but step back and take a good long look at the east coast.300 years ago it was a beutiful place. Granted there are a few nice areas left where we haven't completely screwed it up. Ok,my choice of metaphor may be offensive to some,sorry about that.
> The east coast is getting hammered right now,10 feet of snow and raining ice,the bugs,heat and humidity down south are enough to drive you crazy,and enlightened as we seem to think(or pretend) we are,racial hatred runs rampant.
> There are good people everywhere.There are bad people everywhere.Do something,ANYTHING to keep what we have livable.
> 
> Once again,I appologize for the comment being so crude.


Thanks for the clarification. Maybe it was the gross level of generalization involved. My east-coast home on the Narragansett Bay has been "hammered" by a half-inch of snow this entire winter. I live around some of the most beautiful coastline in the world, IMHO. The great northwest is beautiful, but moreso than the coast of Maine, for example?

I was taken aback when the conversation went from "winter stinks" to "the east coast is the ***hole of America." I found your observation to be more "incorrect" than "politically incorrect." But putting that aside, it was ruder than it was crude, as this is the area where many of us have chosen to live and that most of us who live here love.


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

I also live in RI and keep our boat on Narragansett Bay. As an aside (and without referring to anyone in particular), I am finding this board to consist of a disproportionate group of arrogant and disresptful people and can't help but wonder if it is, at least in part, due to the format here.
By comparison on other boards, people tend to use either their name or their boat's name making it much less anonymous than here. I suspect that people are far more likely to act this way when their identity is masked.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Welcome aboard, my incognito neighbor.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

It's Thursday evening and I'm sitting on the patio with a vodka (straight up -out of the freezer) and it's a mild 26C ( sorry don't remember what that is off hand in F ). Waymar is unfortunately stored "up North" and bringing her down is just too expensive and time consuming. But damn there is lots of water and great places to sail here!

I find it interesting that so many have such strong opinions about where is the best place to live and sail. Fortunately there is alot of coastline and just as many lakes/rivers in the world. Variety is the spice of life and sailing does offer spice! To each his/her own! Anyplace is great as long as there is wind and clean water!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*What about NZ?*

I've visited NZ before and the place is beautiful. I'm strongly considering moving there for a few years. A big concern I have about NZ is the cost of sailboats. I might just not be looking in the right places online. Any thoughts about gaining sailing experience in NZ?

Thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hampton Roads, which includes Norfolk VA and up the Chesapeake Bay a bit would give you seasons, but also at least 9 months of sailing (more if you are a bluenose). Cost of living, while not cheap, is less than the upper Chesapeake area (Annapolis etc). But you get access to the whole bay, as well as the Atlantic Ocean. Just a thought.


----------



## gonesailin40 (Sep 6, 2007)

I highly do not recommend any place on the Gulf Coast. It once was a great place to live but now it has been taken over by tourist and weirdos from up north!


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

JohnnyBoy said:


> sailing experience in NZ?


They cheat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

gonesailin40 said:


> I highly do not recommend any place on the Gulf Coast. It once was a great place to live but now it has been taken over by tourist and weirdos from up north!


 Same goes for Las Vegas, our lake is drying up anyway (and to think, i'm originally from the gulf coast)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We live in SF but sail out of Seattle. Seattle is better sailing (more diverse and more places to go). It has almost 3 season and there are both computer jobs (Microsoft, etc) and a lot of financial business.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Being stationed in Keokuk back in 88-90, I found the IA people to be the most friendly I ever encountered. The only other place I know of that the folks were near as nice was Seattle. I have lived many places twinx Seward, AK and Key West. The hospitality of the locals can make all the difference for sure!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey guys, I have read several bits of this thread that make sense to me. I agree with TB that the snowed in months increase the pleasure and anticipation of the sailing season. I strongly agree that clean water in abundance is a major attribute of the best place. I also feel that lack of tides and lack of salt water attacks on my rigging will be good. That's why when I retire in a year and a half I am heading for the Great Lakes. I lived in St Joseph Michigan for 17 years, and saw the temperature go below freezing only three times! 60 miles of open water with prevailing westerly wind has a tempering effect on the weather! The man from Porter, IN is far enough from the lake to lose most of that tempering effect. Yes, we got a heck of a lot of snow (about 12 feet a year) and can't sail November thru April, but remember, I said "when I retire." I can go down the Chicago River, Illinois River, and Mississippi to Kentucky Lake, extending the season a couple months. And if I am willing to pay the increased insurance cost and accept the tides and salt water, I can continue thru the Tenn-Tom canal and Tom Bigbee River to the Gulf, where winter lasts 2-3 hours in January! But I will probably winter in Kentucky Lake. Although Portugal sounds nice, I am rather used to the relative stability of our form of government, so will probably stay under the Stars and Stripes.


----------

